# Connect EOS 5 DS (R) through WiFi SD Card?



## photojoern.de (Aug 30, 2016)

Does anybody have experience in how to connect a 5 DS / 5 DS R with a WiFi SD card? I believe that there are third party WiFi SD cards. Are they working fine? Fine with the current firmware? Or should I better wait for a firmware update and then use the original Canon WiFi card that was announced recently? :-\


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 30, 2016)

Are you thinking of the eye-fi card? Just put it in the camera, navigate to the eye-fi configuration screen and set it to on. The card must be in the camera to do this. Its in your owners manual.

That's all.


A eye-fi card is configured independently of the camera using eye-fi software. Once you configure it to save files in the manner and location you want, you can put it into any camera, Canon, Nikon, or whatever and it downloads photos. Eye-Fi has made cards that were sold under different brand names, they are the same card but with a different label.

Read pg 451 of your owners manual for info. Also be aware that some countries do not allow them.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 30, 2016)

I believe Canon said there will be a special firmware update for the 7D2 and 5DS and 5DSR that will accommodate the new Canon cards. Since they are only slated to be about $50, I would wait a few weeks and get the Canon orginal. As cheap as it is, I will probably get one myself just to try it out. That would make studio shooting with my DSR a little nicer


----------



## applecider (Aug 30, 2016)

Do wifi type cards just transfer images or do they also allow remote tethering and control of the camera?

Does eos remote recognize the cards or vice versa.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi applecider. 
The wifi cards are just transfer devices, there is no return path to the operating system. 

As for what to get, I have an EyeFi card which works, it just works. Angela has a Toshiba wifi card and well, let's just call it more involved to get working! 
No idea what the benefit of the special Canon branded card might be, but if my comprehension of past reports of their wifi implementation is accurate, they will probably be more Toshiba than EyeFi! ;D

Edit. 
Forgot to mention, I use my EyeFi card in a 7DII with the camera's EyeFi menu to help control it, Angela uses her Toshiba wifi card in a 100D and it is not recognised or controlled by the camera's menu. 

Cheers, Graham. 



applecider said:


> Do wifi type cards just transfer images or do they also allow remote tethering and control of the camera?
> 
> Does eos remote recognize the cards or vice versa.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 31, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi applecider.
> The wifi cards are just transfer devices, there is no return path to the operating system.
> 
> As for what to get, I have an EyeFi card which works, it just works. Angela has a Toshiba wifi card and well, let's just call it more involved to get working!
> ...



That isn't true. The new cards from Canon are two way devices and allow for camera control from your device.

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2016/wifi-adapter-we1.shtml

No other WiFi device offers two way camera control.


----------



## streestandtheatres (Aug 31, 2016)

Do we know why the new card won't allow raw files to be sent?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 31, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> I believe Canon said there will be a special firmware update for the 7D2 and 5DS and 5DSR that will accommodate the new Canon cards. Since they are only slated to be about $50, I would wait a few weeks and get the Canon orginal. As cheap as it is, I will probably get one myself just to try it out. That would make studio shooting with my DSR a little nicer



In a 5DS, a eye-fi card might be a better choice. A eye-fi mobi pro costs a few dollars more, but works so much better than the Canon utilities, I'd only get the canon for a 7D MK II where at least some minimal control of the camera is possible.

It you want to wirelessly tether the 5DS, a Wi-Fi grip, camranger, or iusbportcamera2 will control the camera wirelessly as well as download files. No matter what you get, those huge files from a 5DS are going to be slow to download, and wireless remote tethering will be a pain. That's likely why Canon is not implementing it for the 5DS.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 31, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Canon said there will be a special firmware update for the 7D2 and 5DS and 5DSR that will accommodate the new Canon cards. Since they are only slated to be about $50, I would wait a few weeks and get the Canon orginal. As cheap as it is, I will probably get one myself just to try it out. That would make studio shooting with my DSR a little nicer
> ...



Yes they are!

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/wifi-adapter-w-e1


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi PBD. 
Thanks for the clarification on the advantage of the canon card, as I said, I had no idea what the advantage of the Canon branded card was. It seems the advantage is two way connection. I will be looking in to this to see if the amount of control available makes it worth while. 

Hi streestandtheatres. 
As to the why won't the Canon card allow sending raw files question, _*it might*_ be bandwidth / transfer speed, having used my EyeFi card to send large jpegs to my phone, I can tell you it is slow, never seems to catch up and keeps the camera awake trying to catch up leading to almost draining 2 batteries in a grip during the day to the point where I had the flashing red battery warning, at which point I turned of the EyeFi card. I expected the camera to go dark at any time but just made the end of the day. 

Cheers, Graham. 



privatebydesign said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi applecider.
> ...





streestandtheatres said:


> Do we know why the new card won't allow raw files to be sent?


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
I just looked in to the Canon card http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2016/wifi-adapter-we1.shtml I was really excited when I started reading and then big disappointment followed. 
quote from page,
"Canon’s new Wi-Fi Adapter W-E1 is the size and format of a typical SD memory card. But unlike normal SD cards, this contains only the wireless communication hardware necessary for image transfers to mobile devices and computers. *The card itself cannot store image files* — these must be saved to a CompactFlash card instead."
Whoosh!
What was that?
That was the safety buffer afforded by dual card slots evaporating when using Canons WiFi card! ??? ??? :'(

Now I know there is only so much you can get in to a given space, but EyeFi can squeeze 32gb and wifi in to the package size, can't Canon at least squeeze a few gb in there to store our jpeg backups on? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 31, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I just looked in to the Canon card http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2016/wifi-adapter-we1.shtml I was really excited when I started reading and then big disappointment followed.
> quote from page,
> "Canon’s new Wi-Fi Adapter W-E1 is the size and format of a typical SD memory card. But unlike normal SD cards, this contains only the wireless communication hardware necessary for image transfers to mobile devices and computers. *The card itself cannot store image files* — these must be saved to a CompactFlash card instead."
> ...



Graham, calm down.

First, I don't know how anybody could hear about the W-E1 and not know it doesn't have built in storage.

Second, you ask for jpeg backup. What do you think the remote device is there for? It can control the camera but also gives you the option to download to the device and if you want you can then cloud that jpeg to multiple sources. It effectively gives you unlimited backup options remotely. Even if you lost all your camera equipment and phone/tablet on the way home from a shoot you can still have those images backed up. It is a far more robust solution than you are giving it credit for.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 31, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...



Thanks! 

At least, early reports that it would not tether 5DS models appear to be wrong, a 32.8 ft max range, which usually means a 5-10 foot range in the real world is not impressive. It will not download video from the 5DS series either, but I don't use video in any event. 

It might be useful in a studio on a tripod to control the camera and download images, I hate to use long usb cables, but they are so much faster than Wi-Fi, and my access point might be nearly out of range, being 15 feet away. It will not work if your hand is on the grip, or if a person is between you and the device, there are lots of gotchas. So your camera should be on a tripod, and close to the controlling device with no Bluetooth devices or other electrical interference which will reduce range or stop it entirely.

So your camera, computer, or tablet could become a short range remote control for the most used functions if they are fairly close to the camera. Going thru even one wall of a building may not be possible, but a window might work.

I normally download images from my eye-fi card and 5D MK III from about 40 ft, thru a wall, or even outside the building 100 ft away, so the eye-fi has a longer range, but is one way. In reality, the eye-fi card is not one way, since it must communicate with the AP to work, but it would need to have camera dependent software installed to control a camera, and eye-fi apparently did not see a market.

Here is some of the fine print but enlarged.

Disclaimer
* EOS 7D Mark II, EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R cameras that have already been purchased separately require a firmware update to utilize the Wi-Fi Adapter W-E1.
** Compatible with iOS® versions 8.0/8.1/8.2/8.3/8.4/9.0/9.1/9.2/9.3, Android™ smartphone and tablet versions 4.1/4.2/4.3/4.4/5.0/5.1/6.0. Data charges may apply with the download of the free Canon Camera Connect app. This app helps enable you to upload images to social media services. Please note that image files may contain personally identifiable information that may implicate privacy laws. Canon disclaims and has no responsibility for your use of such images. Canon does not obtain, collect or use such images or any information included in such images through this app.
*** The Wi-Fi Adapter W-E1 must be inserted into the available SD card slot. *The W-E1 does not have storage and is not designed to record images.* To record and store images, a CompactFlash card must be used in the dedicated CF card slot.
**** *The EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R cameras do not feature MP4 capability therefore no video transfer option is available.
* 1. Wireless communication may be terminated if the user operates the power switch, card slot cover, battery compartment cover or mode dial; starts Live View shooting or operates the movie shooting switch during wireless communication.
2. The communication distance for the Wi-Fi Adapter W-E1 is approximately 32.8 feet, making it shorter than the built-in Wi-Fi® communication distance of the EOS 80D camera (approx. 49.2 feet).
*3. Because wireless communication speed can slow down or be interrupted when the grip is covered by a user's hand, Wi-Fi® connection is not recommended while holding the grip.
* 4. If the EOS 7D Mark II, EOS 5DS or EOS 5DS R cameras are turned on or the shutter button is pressed while only the Wi-Fi Adapter W-E1 is inserted, [Cannot record] will appear on the LCD monitor.
5. If the Wi-Fi Adapter W-E1 is inserted into any EOS camera other than the EOS 7D Mark II, EOS 5DS or EOS 5DS R cameras (firmware V1.1.0 or later) and the power is turned on, [Card locked] or [Card error] may appear on the LCD monitor.
6. When the Wi-Fi Adapter W-E1 is inserted in the camera, a USB cable cannot be used to connect the camera to a Connect Station, wireless file transmitter, printer, etc. It can be used when the camera is connected to an external monitor via HDMI cable.
7.* Communication with a smartphone is not available during Live View shooting or movie recording using the movie recording switch.
* 8. Image display may be delayed, and images may not display smoothly while using the Wi-Fi Adapter W-E1 in an area where devices that operate on the same frequency band are in use, such as *Bluetooth® devices,* microwave ovens, cordless telephones, microphones, *smartphones or other cameras*.
9.* Image display may be delayed, and images may not display smoothly if a person or other obstruction comes between the device you want to connect to or the access point antenna.
*


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 1, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It might be useful in a studio on a tripod to control the camera and download images, I hate to use long usb cables, but they are so much faster than Wi-Fi, and my access point might be nearly out of range, being 15 feet away.



I use a 15ft USB 2.0 cable for my 5D3 at least once per year for some 2500 shots over five days in a big studio set up. We really need it so we can sling images directly to LR and have instant previews on a large monitor for the dance instructors to make sure the student is executing the technique properly. There have been many occasions when I'm stretching the limits the cable to computer. 

For $50 I will GLADLY invest in Wifi Card from Canon for my 5DSR because I use it the same way sometimes. I only wish the 5D3 could offer the same firmware capability. It's actually one of the few PROs for me to upgrade to a 5D4.

I just bought a 1DX2 instead though, but I'll be damned if I'm spending $600 on that crazy-ass adapter. I'm betting the cards get better than 15 ft provided you have a unobstructed line of sight to the computer. The signal probably doesn't go through walls well


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 1, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > It might be useful in a studio on a tripod to control the camera and download images, I hate to use long usb cables, but they are so much faster than Wi-Fi, and my access point might be nearly out of range, being 15 feet away.
> ...



On the 1DX MkII you can use an Ethernet cable natively, they cost next to nothing they can run over 100' and are much faster than expensive USB repeaters.


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 1, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> On the 1DX MkII you can use an Ethernet cable natively, they cost next to nothing they can run over 100' and are much faster than expensive USB repeaters.



I haven't tried it yet but was going to. I have Cat5 galore, and I'd much rather make a 25 foot run of that than deal with USB 2.0 anymore. I may wind up using the DX2 for that particular shoot vs. the 5D3 from now on just because of that.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 1, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > On the 1DX MkII you can use an Ethernet cable natively, they cost next to nothing they can run over 100' and are much faster than expensive USB repeaters.
> ...



I have used a 100' Ethernet cable to control and download from my 1DS MkIII when I had a WFT, but really like that the 1DX and 1DX MkII get the port natively.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi PBD. 
I understand the point of transferring the images, but as I mentioned the EyeFi card never catches up sending to my phone, (perhaps the Canon card will be faster?) Plus in regards to the cloud as an option, I live in Broadband Britain where mobile broadband is patchy at best, plus my tariffs has a stupidly small 0.5 Gb data limit. 
Also I do not want to select individual files to send, I haven't seen a manual for the card, but the bullet point makes it sound very much like pick what you want to send. When shooting cars racing or planes flying I don't have time (others may be more polished with their workflow) to pick the shots I want backed up during the action. 

Bullet point from article. "Select and save image JPEG and MP4 files from camera’s CF card to the mobile device, via Wi-Fi."

Cheers, Graham. 



privatebydesign said:


> Graham, calm down.
> 
> First, I don't know how anybody could hear about the W-E1 and not know it doesn't have built in storage.
> 
> Second, you ask for jpeg backup. What do you think the remote device is there for? It can control the camera but also gives you the option to download to the device and if you want you can then cloud that jpeg to multiple sources. It effectively gives you unlimited backup options remotely. Even if you lost all your camera equipment and phone/tablet on the way home from a shoot you can still have those images backed up. It is a far more robust solution than you are giving it credit for.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 3, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > It might be useful in a studio on a tripod to control the camera and download images, I hate to use long usb cables, but they are so much faster than Wi-Fi, and my access point might be nearly out of range, being 15 feet away.
> ...



With a 1DX II, just use the gigabyte Network cable.

It would be hard for me to imagine downloading huge files from a 5DS over Wi-fit since the speed drops by distance, and at max range, its typically less than 10%.

I would not tether using LR. Canon Utilities blows it away, you get high resolution real time feed from the camera, you can view a live Histogram, getting instant feedback from changing the aperture, shutter speed or ISO, and can even magnify the area of interest to perfectly focus on the exact spot you want, get your shadows and lighting right, and then, you capture the image and it opens in LR or whatever program you have set for editing.

This is a huge time saver, its not necessary to take photo after photo, importing to LR to see if its right and then trying again. Why not teach students the best way to get the job done?


----------

